# Takamine EG533SC



## bruggar

Got a chance to pick up this guitar, brand new, tags still on it with HSC for $550. Good deal, bad deal? Has bear claw top, looks great. What year were these made? The guy selling it bought it a couple years ago as a second guitar but never used it.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Well*

I have never heard of a EG533SC, so some pics would be great Need Pics I have seen the EG-535C12 and the EG 540 SC and they are currently being made, so I am not sure about the price these other ones will sell for about a 100-150 less then that, but the important thing is do you like it and if so then I can only conclude that it was what you felt you wnated to pay for it.Ship.............but then again with a HSC it comes out close so I hope they at least set it up for you to play your style.


----------



## Big White Tele

http://www.buysell.com/root/detail/...66/Takamine_EG533SC_Semi_Acoustic_Guitar.aspx/ http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgu...33sc&hl=en&rlz=1T4SUNA_enCA310CA310&sa=N&um=1


----------



## bruggar

Ship of fools said:


> I have never heard of a EG533SC, so some pics would be great Need Pics I have seen the EG-535C12 and the EG 540 SC and they are currently being made, so I am not sure about the price these other ones will sell for about a 100-150 less then that, but the important thing is do you like it and if so then I can only conclude that it was what you felt you wnated to pay for it.Ship.............but then again with a HSC it comes out close so I hope they at least set it up for you to play your style.


I guess if you've never heard of it and you need pictures then "Worthless", good choice!!


----------



## Ship of fools

*Don't you just love*

A post where you ask for pics to make sure you are on the right page and then you get dunked in the S*** house for it.Ship


----------



## bruggar

Ship of fools said:


> A post where you ask for pics to make sure you are on the right page and then you get dunked in the S*** house for it.Ship


As the "Moderator" maybe you should not "crap" on the thread and ask for pics nicer rather than deem the thread "worthless". I always thought these type forums were a place to come looking for help and guidance from people who are experienced in a given field.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Who??????*

Hey like any good guitarist I always ask for pictures, it often helps to figure out what you have, I have seen many a threads that ask for info and will ALWAYS ask for pictures it's in good fun and if you took offence to my posting that, well sorry but it was in good fun and if you took it wrong, don't blame me, I was just trying to help, glad someone else found a picture with a price for you to compare to see if you got ripped off or not. 
And as I said I thought it was a decent price, so I am not sure where you thought I was being disrespectful to your post, and I still think it Need Pics, so post some pics of your guitar or don't, but when you say you bought a new one and don't post pics, well I guess thats just the way it is.Ship


----------



## Ian John

I made this guitar what do you think it is worth? 

Regards Ian.. p.s whats this post worth..??..bad people...


----------



## Big White Tele

I think the price is decent. Nice guitar, but play it and make sure you like it. Takamine makes some pretty nice stuff. Good luck!


----------



## JohnEsmokes

I've got the eg523sc (jumbo) -not to mention 2 other taks- and it's a good solid electro-acoustic. Taks are well made and good value, can't really go wrong with one.


----------



## vds5000

bruggar said:


> Got a chance to pick up this guitar, brand new, tags still on it with HSC for $550. Good deal, bad deal? Has bear claw top, looks great. What year were these made? The guy selling it bought it a couple years ago as a second guitar but never used it.


If you're not in a hurry to get an acoustic, I'd recommend that you be patient and wait around for a used 'EF' - series or 'EAN' - series Takamine. They are better made than the 'EG' - series and can be had for the $400-500 pricerange on the used market.

For example, there was an EAN-20 available on CL (Hamilton-area) about 3 weeks ago @ $400 in mint shape. It didn't last very long though.


----------



## vds5000

Ship of fools said:


> A post where you ask for pics to make sure you are on the right page and then you get dunked in the S*** house for it.Ship


Actually, the OP only has about 8 or so posts, so I'm assuming he's relatively new. I could see someone who is new thinking "This thread is useless without pics" as somewhat rude. 

Perhaps sarcasm from a moderator isn't the best way of moderating?


----------

